# Constant Tropical Sod Webworms (South Florida)



## ser (Jul 17, 2021)

South Florida, Zoysia grass.

I seem to have a constant Tropical Sod Webworm infestation in my lawn and surrounding area (jasmine bushes, bougainvillea). This has been going on for about a year and a ¼, shortly after we moved to this location. I feel pretty sure it's tropical sod webworms due to the very narrow body of the moth.

To speed up to the recent months, on my 3rd major return of Webworms, thousands at night for a TINY lawn (400 sq ft). I read here what to do for armyworms and assumed they are similar for treatment, so I put down Dylox granules (BioAdvanced) and sprayed Bifen. I sprayed bifen again, 7-10 days later, I also sprayed Spinosad days after that. This was in early-mid July.

Things were looking good. The grass was coming back and filling in, no sign of moths. I go on the dreaded vacation(8 days) at the end of August and come back and noticed the grass has a lot browner than it should… I go and look at night and again tons of moths! Not sure how that could have happened with the granules down and only 1 month really passed?!?! Can the amount of rain reduce the effective granules time?

So, I sprayed Bifen and put down more Dylox granules (BioAdvanced) early-mid September, seemed to work, but here they are again, but a lot less but damaging nonetheless. Pretty frustrated at this point, especially when a couple of neighbors seem to have little issue, with zoysia.

My concern is twofold: 
1)	It seems clear I have a systemic problem and susceptibility to webworms
2)	Constant insecticide use. I dislike having to constantly go nuclear with insecticide for many reasons, but in the name of the lawn at the moment I am ok with it.

I have also tried BTs, Spinosad, Neem, diatomaceous earth etc… in tandem but clearly, I am doing something wrong, I think I may have to approach by assuming I have webworms even when I don't. Every time my lawn starts to bounce back, zap!

Lastly, what other classes of insecticides can I use that is effective on webworms? I feel I need to start rotating at this point.

Any tips to stop the insanity, or correct my insanity?

Thank you.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

You're not doing anything wrong IMO, you're just in a bad spot. A lot of us spray Bifen every 30 days because that's close to the end of it's effectiveness as it's just a contact pesticide. I had a heavy amount of leafhoppers this year and was seeing them at about the 3 week mark post app almost like clockwork.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Chlorantraniliprole, the active ingredient in acelepryn and Scott's grub ex, will give you 4 months of control.


----------



## ser (Jul 17, 2021)

For the record, the Chlorantraniliprole(grub-ex) gave me about 3.25 months of protection from web worms, the best so far. I thought heat stress was causing the issue about 2 weeks ago, bc it was insanely hot, but I too slowly realized it was web worms again. :| Shame on me, but I have a baseline for time of potency now at least.

I really just don't get how I am a bastion for Triopical webworms. Maybe it has to do with the yards next to me not doing any sort of care, at all?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

In Florida you have to use 1.5 lbs per k of GrubEx every two months from April -> Oct to fight webworms.

That's 4 apps per year.

Better luck in the future!


----------

